# Couple of Weekend Fatties



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

Heavy on the pics I know nobody minds that.  we having some people over this past weekend and made a couple of fatties,  a sausage and a chicken cordon bleu.  Sausage one first
Rolled out a combo of Italian sausage and ground pork,  sorry but for some reason I failed to get a pic of that one before I rolled it.   I filled it with onions, peppers, garlic and mozzarella cheese.






Ignore my feet in the pictures,  instead of a bacon weave I used prosciutto as the wrap instead.





all rolled tight and into the fridge to tighten up.  Ground sausage and pork rolled really nice and tight,  much better than the chicken.





dusted it with some of Jeff's original rub...





On the tray to head to the smoker





Onto the chicken cordon bleu,  ground chicken stuffed with swiss and ham.  I found the ground chicken to be very loose and tough to roll and keep in shape,  I even added a couple of eggs and Italian bread crumbs to try and tighten it up.  Went into the fridge and then the freezer for a bit to make it a little easier to roll in the bacon weave.





First bacon weave, not bad?  Of course I used some of the guidance from everyone here to get it right.










All rolled up and dusted with Oak ridge BBQ  Secret Weapon rub.









Into the box at 275 with  pitmaster blend pellets in the tube.  I actually had to turn down the heat as they were going to ready too early.









Pulled them at 165,  I did crank the heat up to 300 at the end to get that crisp and color.






Sliced and ready to go.  I put out some pizza sauce for the sausage one on the left.  That one turned out really good,  the chicken one meh,  seemed like all the stuffing got lost in that one, maybe I did not add enough or possibly it leaked out.  It was still tasty but not sure I would do that again.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks great, I love doing fatties. Very nice weave , You say first one. Well done sir.
I like the idea of the  prosciutto as the wrap  .  For the chicken you might have just needed more filling. 

Fine looking fatty's, great color for the crust

David


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 15, 2021)

Nice job, Sir! 
I'm surprised the prosciutto stuck so well. Great idea.
Most chicken tends to be "dryer" than sausage. Maybe a little fat of some kind in the grind would have helped.
Again, being dryer it will soak up moisture from your stuffing making it look like less. The flavors are still there.
Looks like a couple of fine fatties to me!


----------



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Nice job, Sir!
> I'm surprised the prosciutto stuck so well. Great idea.
> Most chicken tends to be "dryer" than sausage. Maybe a little fat of some kind in the grind would have helped.
> Again, being dryer it will soak up moisture from your stuffing making it look like less. The flavors are still there.
> Looks like a couple of fine fatties to me!


Thanks,  I bought everything pre-ground.  I have not added a grinder to my arsenal yet, thinking about it but have way too many appliances.  Maybe when I retire someday.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 15, 2021)

Looks fantastic! Absolutely worth the effort! Like!


----------



## clifish (Sep 15, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Nice job, Sir!
> I'm surprised the prosciutto stuck so well. Great idea.
> Most chicken tends to be "dryer" than sausage. Maybe a little fat of some kind in the grind would have helped.
> Again, being dryer it will soak up moisture from your stuffing making it look like less. The flavors are still there.
> Looks like a couple of fine fatties to me!


yes it did,  I also folded up from the bottom and folded it from the top to hold it in place.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 15, 2021)

Both look fantastic. I love using prosciutto for the wrap in my Italian themed fatties.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 16, 2021)

CF, Nice looking fatties!


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 16, 2021)

Great looking fatties!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice job and showing the use of 2 different meats as a wrap.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 16, 2021)

Those look absolutely outstanding!! Love the idea of the  prosciutto wrap. Fantastic idea!! Extremely well done and some really nice pics. Thanks for sharing.

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 16, 2021)

clifish Thanks for the like I appreciate it.

What's next in the fattie line?

Warren


----------



## clifish (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey Warren,   are talking about the white sheet in the first couple of pics?  That is just the markings on the parchment paper.  Or are you talking about the grill mat in the smoker?  I use those for anything that might stick or fall through the metal grate.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 16, 2021)

I have never attempted a fattie, but it's on my "to do" list. Yours look delicious...


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 16, 2021)

Fatty's are always fun to make and yours looked great!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 18, 2021)

clifish said:


> Hey Warren,   are talking about the white sheet in the first couple of pics?  That is just the markings on the parchment paper.  Or are you talking about the grill mat in the smoker?  I use those for anything that might stick or fall through the metal grate.



Hahaha fat finger I guess corrected the post. It was supposed to be what's next in the fattie line.

Warren


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 19, 2021)

Great work! Looks tasty to me!!! To bad about the cordon bleu, more cheese!!!!!!


----------



## clifish (Sep 19, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hahaha fat finger I guess corrected the post. It was supposed to be what's next in the fattie line.
> 
> Warren


Ha that is funny,  I am not sure whats next,  was thinking bratwurst stuffed with onions,  pickled red cabbage  maybe a side of spetchel?


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2021)

Those Fatties look Outstanding!!
Gotta be Mighty Tasty!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

